# Caipirismos



## tom_in_bahia

Como estrangeiro que já tinha estudado a língua portuguesa brasileira padrão na universidade (inclusive a fonética), me sorprendeu achar palavras e pronúncias mais puxadas para o espanhol que estudei por mais tempo.

Por exemplo, "a gente" pronunciado /'h_en-_tSi/ como se a primeira sílaba se pronunciasse como "gente" de espanhol. Ou, talvez, o uso da palavra "arriba" em vez de "acima".

Alguém me disse que tem muito ver com invasões dos espanhóis, mas não sei se eu acredito isso, porque faz muito tempo atrás.

Na minha opinião, arriba deve ser da língua arcaica* e não mudou no interior do país como mudou nos centros de grande populacão. Assim, ligado com a pronúncia mais velha do F no espanhol do interior do México (mais aspirado que aconteceu na transicão entre palavras como falcón e halcón). Para mim, justifica a aparência da palavra arriba no Brasil. A palavra "arriba" se usa nos lugares rurais do Portugal? ...ou nas ilhas Acores?

Porém, a pronúncia de "a gente" não parece encaixar neste caso de língua arcaica* porque a mudanca de pronúncia do G na península ibérica aconteceu de /zh/ para /h/ e não o outro sentido. Seria que a mudanca de /zh/ para /h/ e uma tendência comum e que está acontecendo agora nos lugares rurais do Brasil como aconteceu nos dialetos da Meseta de Espanha faz mais que 400 anos atrás?

*Quando digo "língua arcaica", estou me referindo a um uso que já não é mais padrão, embora que fosse comum em algum momento no passado. Não acho que "acima" é um neologismo, só que virou ser mais comum na língua contemporânea do Brasil que arriba.


----------



## spielenschach

A palavra "arriba" se usa nos lugares rurais do Portugal? 

Na froneira espanhola, onde nasci, usa - se o arriba por influência espanhola com relativa furequência, e está de certo modo integrado na língua, no entanto tem sempre um certo sabor a espanhol, porque andamos sempre cá e lá às compras e nenhum professor na escola permitirá deixar dizer arriba por acima. Logo temos de icluí - la na gíria ou então...no portugñol.
Saúde


----------



## Vanda

> Na minha opinião, arriba deve ser da língua arcaica* e não mudou no interior do país como mudou nos centros de grande população


 
Pode ser, Tom. Tomemos meu estado que ainda é bem tradicionalista no _interiorzão_. Nos lugares mais afastados, até hoje, são mantidas expressões que foram trazidas pelos portugueses e que não são mais usadas em outros lugares. 
Arriba, por exemplo, (a + riba), Riba (do latim = ripa) - e usada  no popular como a parte mais elevada; cima.  O Aurélio menciona o uso de riba com esse sentido numa frase de um escritor açoriano, Vitorino Nemésio.


----------



## Macunaíma

Tom, o Brasil nunca foi invadido por espanhóis, o que aconteceu foi o contrário, nossa expansão é que se deu sobre território espanhol. Houve, sim, invasões holandesas (em Pernambuco) e francesas (Rio de Janeiro), mais isso foi no século XVII. O contato com espanhóis, ou _criollos_, onde se deu, foi no Sul do país.

Essa pronúncia de _gente _que você cita, embora eu nunca a tenha ouvido, deve ser sertaneja, não caipira. Caipira é a população rural do interior de São Paulo, Sul de Minas Gerais e parte de Goiás. Sertanejos são os habitantes do interior do nordeste e extremo norte de Minas - o chamado _sertão_.


----------



## Vanda

Agora que vi o comentário do Spielen. Pode pedir seus professores para consultarem o dicionário e verem que arriba é palavra "legitimamente" portuguesa também. 
Escreva-a no priberam e veja as definições.  Inclusive nossos dicionários (brasileiros) nos dizem que arriba (substantivo) é lusitanismo para *falésia. *Arriba (advérbio):  Acima; adiante.
A mesma coisa no priberam. Depois de arriba, digite riba!


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Macunaíma said:


> Tom, o Brasil nunca foi invadido por espanhóis, o que aconteceu foi o contrário, nossa expansão é que se deu sobre território espanhol. Houve, sim, invasões holandesas (em Pernambuco) e francesas (Rio de Janeiro), mais isso foi no século XVII. O contato com espanhóis, ou _criollos_, onde se deu, foi no Sul do país.
> 
> Essa pronúncia de _gente _que você cita, embora eu nunca a tenha ouvido, deve ser sertaneja, não caipira. Caipira é a população rural do interior de São Paulo, Sul de Minas Gerais e parte de Goiás. Sertanejos são os habitantes do interior do nordeste e extremo norte de Minas - o chamado _sertão_.



Eu estou morando no extremo sul da Bahia, perto com a divisa de Minas e ES. Deveria ter percebido que este tipo de pergunta linguística é bastante aberta...para uma resposta exata, eu teria que fazer todo o "fieldwork" de perguntar, "De onde você é?" e "Mora aqui faz muito tempo?", etc.

Enquanto o uso de "sertanejo," aqui nesta região do sul da Bahia, não ouvi ainda para descrever pessoas daqui.


----------



## Macunaíma

Calma, Tom, calma!

Não estava criticando sua pergunta. Só quis ressaltar que:

1-) não, não há a menor possibilidade de ser uma influência do espanhol, e
2-) não, isso não é sotaque caipira.

Eu fiz questão de esclarecer sobre o sentido de _caipira_ porque esse é um termo que você vai ouvir muito aqui, principalmente em discussões sobre sotaques. As informações "históricas" foram só um aparte, e talvez realmente desnecessárias.

Quanto a _sertanejo_, é só um termo que você desconhecia e que agora ouviu pela primeira vez, o que é muito comum aqui. Além do mais, a faixa litorânea do sul da Bahia não faz parte do _sertão_.

Não se exaspere se alguma coisa que eu escrever aqui parecer idiota à primeira vista. Geralmente eu faço com boa intenção.

_Best wishes_

Macu

P.S.: talvez a pessoa que pronunciou _gente _como _hente_ só tenha um problema de dicção. (veja bem, isto não é sarcasmo)


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Tem mais uma coisa, Tom. Acrescentando ao que o Macu disse sobre _hente,_ aí, no sul do Bahia, agarradinho em você, foi "infestado" de argentinos, (parece-me que no final dos anos 60s) que aí se arraigaram como mochileiros e artesãos:  Argentinos fizeram da vila um “segundo lar”.
Talvez a pessoa que você ouviu dizer _hente _seja "fruto" dessa influência.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> ( )...aí, no sul do Bahia, agarradinho em você, foi "infestado" de argentinos...( )


 
Dizem que o traço mais marcante do sotaque caipira (do interior de São Paulo, e não sotaque _rural _em geral), aqueles _rr _que parecem os _rr _ingleses (acho que o nome daquilo é_ r retroflexo_, mas me corrijam se eu estiver errado) é influência de imigrantes oriundos do sul dos Estados Unidos que vieram para o Brasil depois da derrota dos confederados na Guerra da Secessão. Uma quantidade bastante significativa de famílias de fazendeiros (_land owners_) empobrecidos daquela parte dos EUA vieram se instalar no interior de São Paulo, e inclusive fundaram duas cidades --uma delas Americana, e da outra eu não lembro o nome.

P.S.: Achei! Aqui sobre a imigração norte-americana para São Paulo e aqui sobre a cidade de Americana.


----------



## spielenschach

Vanda said:


> Agora que vi o comentário do Spielen. Pode pedir seus professores para consultarem o dicionário e verem que arriba é palavra "legitimamente" portuguesa também.
> Escreva-a no priberam e veja as definições.  Inclusive nossos dicionários (brasileiros) nos dizem que arriba (substantivo) é lusitanismo para *falésia. *Arriba (advérbio): Acima; adiante.
> A mesma coisa no priberam. Depois de arriba, digite riba!


De resto 'riba' e 'arrriba' também fazem parte do vocabulário português:
riba







do Lat. _ripa_

s. f., ribanceira;
margem elevada de um rio;
arriba;
adv., cima.

arriba





de _a_ + _riba_

s. f., riba;
fraga à beira-mar;
ribanceira;
escarpa litoral originada pela erosão marinha;
interj., acima!;
adv., adiante;
acima;
para cima;
para diante.


----------



## Alandria

*tom_in_bahia*

Eu chamaria muito do que você disse de *nordestinismo*, não de caipirismo. O dialeto caipira é bem diferente do nordestino, não se engane! 

"a hentchi/ti" é a pronúncia *nordestina*_, _eu conheço o nordeste e era assim que a maioria deles pronunciava. 

As variedades mais arcaicas (nordestinas) são, sem dúvida, as mais distantes de longe da ex-metrópole.

Tem um artigo muito bom no Wikipedia que explica isso: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetos_nordestinos

Se quiser, leia e me diga o que acha. 

Não há explicação ainda por que ocorre que o "v", "ge/gi", "j", "s/z" (alguns casos) sejam aspirados no nordeste, talvez sejam traços muito arcaicos ou seja mesmo "lei do menor esforço" (  ), isso é totalmente paralelo com o que ocorreu no espanhol. Aliás, outro exemplo de arcaísmo é a pronúncia de "uma" no nordeste como "ũa", enquanto no resto do Brasil a pronúncia é "uma".



Macunaíma said:


> P.S.: talvez a pessoa que pronunciou _gente _como _hente_ só tenha um problema de dicção. (veja bem, isto não é sarcasmo)



Cuidado com essas palavras, Macu. 
Você pode estar ofendendo muitos nordestinos. Sei que não foi sua intenção, por isso te dou esse toque. Não me leve a mal, por favor.


----------



## Macunaíma

Veja bem Alandria, eu conheço o nordeste. Meus padrinhos, amigos antigos do meu avô, são de uma velha e tradicional família de Pernambuco, e eu estou sempre por lá, passando alguns dias com eles em Recife e Serinhaém (onde eles têm uma propriedade rural). Conheço razoavelmente Pernambuco e Alagoas, além das cidades de Salvador, Natal e Fortaleza. Nunca, mas nunca mesmo, ouvi ninguém nesses lugares falar _hente_.

Ofender nordestinos? Eu pensei que este tempo todo em que eu estou participando deste fórum tivesse sido suficiente para me fazer conhecer, para deixar bem claro o quanto eu repilo qualquer tipo de discriminação. Um dos fatos que me levam a ter uma especial antipatia por discussões involvendo sotaques é justamente o viés de preconceito que esse tema inevitavelmente revela sempre. Inclusive, se você me permite, dizer que nordestino fala _hente_ é que é preconceito. Eu conheço dezenas de nordestinos, conheço o nordeste, e poucos desses nordestinos que eu conheço sequer têm esse "sotaque nordestino" que tanto se estereotipa aqui. Assim também, reconheçamos, muitos mineiros, cariocas e paulistas são ininteligíveis quando falam. Acho boa a sugestão da "dicção", que, embora tola, traz à mente o fato de que não se pode generalizar tanto ao se falar de sotaque e inteligibilidade, como se um sotaque "nítido" e inteligível e uma fala mais ou menos "correta" fossem particularidades de determinadas regiões. Nada mais longe da realidade. Isso me faz lembrar o fato de que quando eu ouvi pela primeira vez a música _Na Estrada_, da Marisa Monte, eu precisei ler o encarte do CD para entender alguns versos, mesmo depois de ouvi-los várias vezes. A Marisa, como a maioria aqui deve saber, é carioca. 

Eu agradeço o seu toque, mas não podia deixar dizer essas coisas. Eu já vi ofenderem nordestinos neste fórum e eu me sinto horrorizado só de me passar pela cabeça que possam pensar por um segundo que eu seria capaz de uma coisa tão ridícula assim.

Macunaíma


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Macunaíma said:


> Calma, Tom, calma!
> 
> Não estava criticando sua pergunta. Só quis ressaltar que:
> 
> 1-) não, não há a menor possibilidade de ser uma influência do espanhol, e
> 2-) não, isso não é sotaque caipira.
> 
> Eu fiz questão de esclarecer sobre o sentido de _caipira_ porque esse é um termo que você vai ouvir muito aqui, principalmente em discussões sobre sotaques. As informações "históricas" foram só um aparte, e talvez realmente desnecessárias.
> 
> Quanto a _sertanejo_, é só um termo que você desconhecia e que agora ouviu pela primeira vez, o que é muito comum aqui. Além do mais, a faixa litorânea do sul da Bahia não faz parte do sertão.
> 
> Não se exaspere se alguma coisa que eu escrever aqui parecer idiota à primeira vista. Geralmente eu faço com boa intenção.
> 
> _Best wishes_
> 
> Macu
> 
> P.S.: talvez a pessoa que pronunciou _gente _como _hente_ só tenha um problema de dicção. (veja bem, isto não é sarcasmo)



Desculpa se o meu português implicou um tom de ironia, não foi a intencão. Eu disse que talvez essa pergunta era errada, porque além de região, tem que questionar estado social também.

Enquanto o uso de "hente", eu já ouvi várias pessoas falando assim, ainda que a primeira pessoa me fez questionar a minha idéia da pronúncia em geral. Achei que esse uso foi por causa do estado social dela (empregada de ums amigos) ao princípio, logo depois, eu achei que era algum tipo de idioleto dela, e bem depois de ouvir este uso por outras pessoas foi quando eu percebi que tinha ver com a parte interior da Bahia, donde ela vem.

Enquanto "sertanejo", eu já ouvi essa palavra faz muitos anos. Mas, sei lá, parece que ninquem usa para falar de pessoas dessa região, é só uma observacão minha. A maioria das pessoas que conheco desta região vem de cidades como T. Otoni, Nanuque, etc.. Achei que o Sertão comecou mais pro norte, tipo Chapada Diamantina...Eu nunca fui mais pro oeste em Minas que Nanuque, que é uma parte de Minas que culturalmente é mais puxada para Bahia (pelo menos o sul da Bahia e o norte de Espiritu Santo (neste caso, delinear região cultural por fronteira estadual seria complicado).


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Alandria said:


> *tom_in_bahia*
> 
> Eu chamaria muito do que você disse de *nordestinismo*, não de caipirismo. O dialeto caipira é bem diferente do nordestino, não se engane!
> 
> "a hentchi/ti" é a pronúncia *nordestina*_, _eu conheço o nordeste e era assim que a maioria deles pronunciava.
> 
> As variedades mais arcaicas (nordestinas) são, sem dúvida, as mais distantes de longe da ex-metrópole.
> 
> Tem um artigo muito bom no Wikipedia que explica isso:
> 
> Se quiser, leia e me diga o que acha.
> 
> Não há explicação ainda por que ocorre que o "v", "ge/gi", "j", "s/z" (alguns casos) sejam aspirados no nordeste, talvez sejam traços muito arcaicos ou seja mesmo "lei do menor esforço" (  ), isso é totalmente paralelo com o que ocorreu no espanhol. Aliás, outro exemplo de arcaísmo é a pronúncia de "uma" no nordeste como "ũa", enquanto no resto do Brasil a pronúncia é "uma".



Muito interessante, mas alguém vai ter que montar um estudo tipo "fieldwork" e elaborar mais pesquisas; dar mais exemplos.

O meu uso de caipira (não sei porque) parece ser ligado com a palavra inglesa "hick" ou "backwater" que usamos nos estados unidos pejorativamente para falar das pessoas das regiões sulistas dialetais como Appalachia, the Ozarks e o Gulf Coast e Texas - até para pessoas de cidadezinhas de qualquer parte do interior do país que seja rural, campestre e longe das grandes metrópoles (até no norte do estado de Nova York).

Na verdade, uso "caipira" tanto como "hick" como términos laicos; aliás não linguísticos, para explicar um assunto linguístico com pessoas que talvez não entendam. É errado, mas é mais fácil! Vou evitar fazer essa confusão no futuro


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Macunaíma said:


> Dizem que o traço mais marcante do sotaque caipira (do interior de São Paulo, e não sotaque _rural _em geral), aqueles _rr _que parecem os _rr _ingleses (acho que o nome daquilo é_ r retroflexo_, mas me corrijam se eu estiver errado) é influência de imigrantes oriundos do sul dos Estados Unidos que vieram para o Brasil depois da derrota dos confederados na Guerra da Secessão. Uma quantidade bastante significativa de famílias de fazendeiros (_land owners_) empobrecidos daquela parte dos EUA vieram se instalar no interior de São Paulo, e inclusive fundaram duas cidades --uma delas Americana, e da outra eu não lembro o nome.
> 
> P.S.: Achei! sobre a imigração norte-americana para São Paulo e sobre a cidade de Americana.



Já ouvi dessa migracão logo após nossa guerra civil. Depende do uso. Esse r retroflexo existe nos soutaques do sul dos estados unidos, mas acho que no final das sílabas, desaparece (fica menos "rhotic" como digamos em inglês, ou seja, mais parecida com o soutaque chamado Received Pronunciation, da Inglaterra).

Eu concordaria com esta influência se os sulistas dos EU usasse o r retroflexo no caso de palavras como "po_r_ta", só que neste caso do r sílaba-final, o r do sul quase não existe: tipo "door" /d-open o-schwa/ por exemplo. Uma palavra como "right" teria esse chamado _rhoticism_ porque é sílaba-inicial. O sotaque do sul de Minas e o interior de São Paulo usa o r retroflexo ao inicial da sílaba também, ou só nos lugares onde um carioca o baiano usaria o aspirado /h/?


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Ofender nordestinos? Eu pensei que este tempo todo em que eu estou participando deste fórum tivesse sido suficiente para me fazer conhecer, para deixar bem claro o quanto eu repilo qualquer tipo de discriminação. Um dos fatos que me levam a ter uma especial antipatia por discussões involvendo sotaques é justamente o viés de preconceito que esse tema inevitavelmente revela sempre. Inclusive, se você me permite, dizer que nordestino fala _hente_ é que é preconceito. Eu conheço dezenas de nordestinos, conheço o nordeste, e poucos desses nordestinos que eu conheço sequer têm esse "sotaque nordestino" que tanto se estereotipa aqui. Assim também, reconheçamos, muitos mineiros, cariocas e paulistas são ininteligíveis quando falam. Acho boa a sugestão da "dicção", que, embora tola, traz à mente o fato de que não se pode generalizar tanto ao se falar de sotaque e inteligibilidade, como se um sotaque "nítido" e inteligível e uma fala mais ou menos "correta" fossem particularidades de determinadas regiões. Nada mais longe da realidade. Isso me faz lembrar o fato de que quando eu ouvi pela primeira vez a música _Na Estrada_, da Marisa Monte, eu precisei ler o encarte do CD para entender alguns versos, mesmo depois de ouvi-los várias vezes. A Marisa, como a maioria aqui deve saber, é carioca.
> 
> Eu agradeço o seu toque, mas não podia deixar dizer essas coisas. Eu já vi ofenderem nordestinos neste fórum e eu me sinto horrorizado só de me passar pela cabeça que possam pensar por um segundo que eu seria capaz de uma coisa tão ridícula assim.
> 
> Macunaíma



Macu.

Primeiramente, não achei o seu comentário preconceituoso, mas falar que pessoas que falam daquela maneira têm problemas de dicção não foi nada feliz. Agora será que muita gente instruída do interior de São Paulo (sudeste) tem problemas de dicção por falar "pranta", "trabaio"?
(comprovadíssimo em qualquer trabalho do português caipira)

O fato de haver uma região que fala assim não é motivo para vergonha, nem nada. Eu não invento o que eu não conheço, ok? Existem realmente estudos *sérios* que comprovam isso, portanto eu não estou esteriotipando o sotaque nordestino. Será que a Wikipédia está? Gostaria que citasse também o artigo da Wikipédia, por favor.

http://buscatextual.cnpq.br/buscatextual/visualizacv.jsp?id=K4763213P9

Tente adiquirir um dos trabalhos de Sandra Marques, que você vai ver que eu *não* estou mentindo. Portanto pessoas do nordeste que falam assim *não *têm problema de dicção.

3. MARQUES, S. M. O. . Enfraquecimento da fricativa /v/ na comunidade pessoense. In: III Encontro Nacional de Língua Falada e Escrita, 1999, Maceió. III Encontro de língua falada e escrita / Universidade Federal de Alagoas, 1999.

4.MARQUES, S. M. O. . Aspiração das fricativas sonoras na comunidade pessoense. In: XVI Jornada de Estudos lingüísticos do Nordeste, 1998, Fortaleza. Grupo de estudos lingüísticos do Nordeste (GELNE) - XVI Jornada de Estudos Lingüísticos do Nordeste / Universidade Federal do Cerará - Centro de Humanidades. Fortaleza - CE : UFC / GELNE, 1998. v. II. p. 342-344

5.MARQUES, S. M. O. . Aspiração das fricativas sonoras em João  Pessoa. In: I Simpósio nacional de estudos Lingüísticos, 1997, João Pessoa. I Simpósio nacional de estudos lingüísticos (snel)/ Universidade Federal da Paraiba - Curso de Pós-graduação em Letras. João Pessoa : Idéia, 1997. v. I. p. 130-136.

Para já. Creio que saiba quais são as fricativas sonoras, certo? São as consoantes que eu citei no post anterior, nas quais inclui, sim, o "ge/gi/".


----------



## Macunaíma

> Desculpa se o meu português implicou um tom de ironia, não foi a intencão.


 
Você pareceu irritado comigo . Mas não faz mal, esses mal-entendidos sempre acontecem comigo no fórum de inglês.



> Eu disse que talvez essa pergunta era errada, porque além de região, _tem que questionar estado social também (...) Achei que esse uso foi por causa do estado social dela (empregada de uns amigos)._


 
Você teve uma sacada aí! Acho que como estrangeiro que vive no Brasil, já deu para você perceber as diferenças sociais marcantes entre ricos e pobres, ou mesmo entre classe média e pobres, no nosso país. Essas diferenças não poderiam deixar de se manifestar na língua também. É muito comum você ouvir moradores de bairros ricos e pobres de uma mesma cidade falando "dialetos", podemos dizer assim, bastante diferentes entre si. Carioca do Leblon não fala como carioca de Acari, nem paulistano de Higienópolis como paulistano do Jardim Angela, nem belorizontino da Savassi como um morador do Morro das Pedras. Infelizmente, esta ainda é uma realidade neste país.

A hipótese de ser alguma característica de alguma região da Bahia também pode fazer sentido, já que você ouviu outras pessoas (de outras classes sociais, talvez) falarem assim também. Algumas particularidades de fala são bastantes regionais. Na minha região é difícil, por exemplo, encontrar alguém, mesmo entre pessoas educadas, que não digam _gavar-se_ em vez de _gabar-se_. Eu não sei de onde vem isso. Neste caso, talvez, pode ser algum arcaísmo.

Macunaíma


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Ah! Tem mais uma coisa, Tom. Acrescentando ao que o Macu disse sobre _hente,_ aí, no sul do Bahia, agarradinho em você, foi "infestado" de argentinos, (parece-me que no final dos anos 60s) que aí se arraigaram como mochileiros e artesãos: Argentinos fizeram da vila um “segundo lar”.
> Talvez a pessoa que você ouviu dizer _hente _seja "fruto" dessa influência.


 
Vanda,

Sou recifense, pernambucano, nordestino e brasileiro com uma pontinha de orgulho (não que isto me faça melhor nem pior que ninguém, não é o caso, mas amo a terra em que nasci, com todos os seus defeitos e suas maravilhas também). Esta introdução é somente para dizer que jamais poderia ser entendido como preconceito o que vou dizer em seguida.

"Ahenti fala ahenti mehmo"! Gente, eu muitas vezes falo assim! Algumas vezes para reforçar exatamente o amor à terra e a identificação com o meu povo. Sem forçação (olha o neologismo aí!) de barra, mas esse sotaque não se deve a influência estrangeira, espanhola, muito menos argentina. É algo inexplicável (pelo menos para os limites deste fórum e desta mensagem), mas acredito (só acredito, não sou filólogo, nem pesquisador, nem tenho formação na área) que seja uma longa e depurada influência ibérica, sim. Portuguesa? Galega? Espanhola mesmo? Não sei. Acho que se torna, com tantos séculos de distância, dificílimo buscar a *verdadeira* raiz. Mas é uma tendência, sim.

Os mais letrados é que procuram, para serem bem entendidos, não carregar nesse sotaque. Mas é fácil encontrar pessoas na rua de Recife, por exemplo, numa enquete jornalística sobre seleções sulamericanas que digam "Argentina" _quase_ da maneira como os espanhóis diriam (refiro-me ao som aspirado dos fonemas representados, na palavra, pelo_ 'r' _e pelo _'g'_).

Note-se que não se usaria som aspirado para o '_g_', por exemplo, que iniciasse a palavra. Mas se vier antes o artigo, aí a coisa muda de figura. Notem também que o '_s_' de mesmo ganha um som parecido. Algumas vezes, um som chiado ('mejmo'). Som de '_g_' sendo substituído por um som aspirado ('_h_') e '_j_' também aspirado, ao que se assemelha? Pra mim, é ibérica (galega ou espanhola) a influência. Mas a raiz é de séculos, não é de poucas décadas pra cá, não. 

Não há nada de preconceito nisto. É um modo de falar, só. É típico. Mas evidentemente se forem à Faculdade de Direito do Recife, só para citar um exemplo, nenhum dos estudantes falará assim...


----------



## Alandria

djlaranja said:


> "Ahenti fala ahenti mehmo"! Gente, eu muitas vezes falo assim! Algumas vezes para reforçar exatamente o amor à terra e a identificação com o meu povo. Sem forçação (olha o neologismo aí!) de barra, mas esse sotaque não se deve a influência estrangeira, espanhola, muito menos argentina. É algo inexplicável (pelo menos para os limites deste fórum e desta mensagem), mas acredito (só acredito, não sou filólogo, nem pesquisador, nem tenho formação na área) que seja uma longa e depurada influência ibérica, sim. Portuguesa? Galega? Espanhola mesmo? Não sei. Acho que se torna, com tantos séculos de distância, dificílimo buscar a *verdadeira* raiz. Mas é uma tendência, sim.



Obrigada pela confirmação. Eu sempre soube que vocês falavam assim, acho bem legal.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

djlaranja said:


> "Ahenti fala ahenti mehmo"!


Eu queria meter a minha colher nessa conversa, só para observar que, no Nordeste, a corruptela mais comum da palavra "gente" é o popularíssimo "xente" (ó xente...).

De qualquer maneira, o djlaranja matou a questão da pronúncia "hente" (que eu, sinceramente, não conhecia). Só resta agradecer a ele por esta achega (boa palavra, não?)


----------



## djlaranja

Dom Casmurro said:


> Eu queria meter a minha colher nessa conversa, só para observar que, no Nordeste, a corruptela mais comum da palavra "gente" é o popularíssimo "xente" (ó xente...).
> 
> De qualquer maneira, o djlaranja matou a questão da pronúncia "hente" (que eu, sinceramente, não conhecia). Só resta agradecer a ele por esta achega (boa palavra, não?)


 
Dom Casmurro,

Realmente! 
Talvez eu tenha até exagerado um pouco. O fato é que há uma tendência, uma propensão a essa pronúncia do _g_ como se fosse _x_, que se expressa muito claramente no - popularíssimo, concordo - "oxente"*. Aliás, há uma expressão ainda mais sincopada: "Oxe". 

É difícil reproduzir em símbolos gráficos o que seria esse uso. Mas andei pensando mais um pouco sobre essa pronúncia e, de verdade, o gosto é bem mais complicado do que seria possível dizer aqui e agora.

Por exemplo: quando a palavra inicia por _g_, o pendor para o som _h_ não é nítido. Fica entre _g_ (ou _j_, pois me refiro ao fonema) e _ch_. Para mim, isto é muito próximo daquilo que vejo em sítios eletrônicos em idioma Galego(nunca ouvi falado o idioma).

Já se esse fonema _g_ é precedido de uma vogal, sobretudo da vogal _a_, aí há uma grande chance de se ouvir de uma pessoa do povo o som aspirado _h._

Sempre tive "bom ouvido" para sotaques, e prestei atenção nessas nuanças. Mas depois de começar a acessar o fórum, passei a ficar muito mais atento ainda! 

Abraços,

DJ

*oxente = corruptela da expressão "ô gente!", que também pode ser ouvida em forma sincopada: "Oxe".

P.S.: Dom Casmurro, por favor, você poderia explicar o que significa a palavra _achega_?


----------



## olivinha

djlaranja said:


> O fato é que há uma tendência, uma propensão a essa pronúncia do _g_ como se fosse _x_, que se expressa muito claramente no - popularíssimo, concordo - "oxente"*. Aliás, há uma expressão ainda mais sincopada: "Oxe".


 
Acho que outro exemplo seria o _Vixi Maria_ (do _Virgem Maria_).
O


----------



## Dom Casmurro

djlaranja said:


> P.S.: Dom Casmurro, por favor, você poderia explicar o que significa a palavra _achega_?


É uma contribuuição que alguém dá para o bom encaminhamento de uma discussão. Na verdade, um forum coomo este é cheio de achegas. Alguém faz uma pergunta, outro responde e a partir daí, a maioria contribui com achegas (informações adicionais, comentários e esclarecimentos que ajudam a enriquecer a discussão). A palavra é corrente em Portugal e quase nunca usada no Brasil. Gosto dela, acho que ela merece freqüentar os nossos hábitos vocabulares.

Um bom exemplo de achega:


> Por exemplo: quando a palavra inicia por _g_, o pendor para o som _h_ não é nítido. Fica entre _g_ (ou _j_, pois me refiro ao fonema) e _ch_. Para mim, isto é muito próximo daquilo que vejo em sítios eletrônicos em idioma Galego(nunca ouvi falado o idioma).]


Essa achega fortalece a impressão de que o som do J, na língua portuguesa, passou por um período de hesitação entre o /J/, tal como o pronunciamos, e o X galego. No embate entre o /J/ e o /X/, o /X/ nordestino de "oxente" e de "Vixi" (apud Olivinha) soa como uma resistência heróica. E o X galego, um triunfo do X sobre o J.


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, meninas, aqui vai uma página sobre fonologia do português brasileiro, que acabei de acrescentar aos nossos recursos. (Se voltarem à página inicial verão que fala quase tudo sobre todas as línguas latinas. Achei bom dar essa informação, pois os "senhores" nunca se lembram de dar uma olhadinha lá nos recursos e eu "vivo" acrescentando coisas legais para todos nós).


----------



## Outsider

Não creio que o "x" de "oxente" e "vixe" seja sobrevivência do galego. Parece ser um fenómeno bastante localizado (poucas palavras) e regional. A minha aposta seria num desenvolvimento independente do galego.

No galego moderno, _todos_ os sons "j" passaram a "x".


----------



## djlaranja

Outsider said:


> Não creio que o "x" de "oxente" e "vixe" seja sobrevivência do galego. Parece ser um fenómeno bastante localizado (poucas palavras) e regional. A minha aposta seria num desenvolvimento independente do galego.
> 
> No galego moderno, _todos_ os sons "j" passaram a "x".


 
Outsider,

Sem dúvida! Há uma semelhança, mas acho que é mera coincidência. Isto porque temos a teimosa mania de buscar uma explicação ou ligação lógica e racional para usos e costumes lingüísticos. Minha referência ao galego, embora pareça sugerir um nexo entre os dois usos, não teve esta intenção, não.

Digamos que foi apenas um recurso para fazer entender qual seria o som da pronúncia, sem uso de um arquivo [ficheiro] de som.
Acho dificílimo mostrar a relação entre os dois usos (galego e nordestino), mas é uma sugestão quase imediata, ao ser percebida essa tendência.

Talvez venha da influência indígena e africana, mas quanto a isto, na minha condição de mero leigo que tem interesse nos fenômenos, não me arvoro a dar opinião, não. "É muita areia para meu caminhãozinho"... 

Um abraço,

DJ


----------



## Outsider

É curioso que diga isso. Parece que no tupi os sons [s] e  eram alofónicos (tendiam a ser confundidos).

Mas também não estou certo de que seja essa a explicação. Alguns dialectos do espanhol (como o andaluz) realizam igualmente o /s/ como  em certas condições. Talvez seja, como diz, uma tendência ibérica geral...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Tampouco eu fiz qualquer ligação entre o "nordestinês" e o galego. Muito menos, sugeri que o primeiro tenha sido influenciado pelo segundo. Apenas conjecturei que (repito) "o som do J, na língua portuguesa, passou por um período de hesitação entre o /J/, tal como o pronunciamos, e o X galego." Acrescento, a título de provocação, que alguns expletivos típicos do Nordeste (oxente, vixi) poderiam ter uma função análoga à de um achado arqueológico. Com esse "achado", poderíamos - e é o que estou fazendo agora - sustentar a tese de que, mesmo fora do espaço europeu, o tal "período de hesitação" existiu.

Vanda, fui à página que você recomendou. Vi coisas interessantes, mas nada relacionado à questão "J vs. X".


----------



## Vanda

Apesar de ser uma daquelas brincadeiras que recebemos por e-mail, encontra-se fundamento para várias coisas que são ditas sobre o baianês neste texto:



> Em salvador é falado o Baianês, que conta com seu próprio alfabeto:
> A Bê Ce Dê E Fê Guê H I Ji Lê Mê Nê O Pê Quê Rê Si T U V X Z.
> Ao contrário do que muitos pensam, o baianês não é falado lentamente, mas sim cantado. Não existe o gerúndio: o 'd' no 'ndo' é excluído, o que resulta em falano, correno, ao invés de falando, correndo.
> A letra G (fala-se guê) também não é usada na maioria das frases quando tem som de j (ji), dando lugar ao R (Rê). Como por exemplo, 'a gente' (fala-se arrente).
> Mas em alguns casos, também a letra S pode incorporar o som de R (Rê ),
> de forma que a frase 'as camisas' tome a pronuncia de 'Ar camisa' e 'As mulheres' se convertem em 'Ar mulé'.
> A propósito, o pronome nós não existe em baianês. Usa-se em seu lugar o 'agente', nesse caso, escreve-se junto, e o único pronome a ter conjugação no plural: ' arrente vamos'. Fora 'arrente e eu', todos os outros pronomes levam a mesma conjugação: tu vai, ele vai, vocês vai, eles vai. Não existe plural, salvo algumas exceções, nas quais o 's' final nunca é pronunciado, a exemplo de 'arrente vamo'.
> Em baianês, uma frase nunca é concluída. Existem alguns verbos novos, como 'bora' ou apenas 'bó', que significa 'vamos'.
> O uso das palavras 'pai' e 'mãe' dificilmente fazem referência ao pai e a mãe realmente.  Na maioria das vezes é usado para se comunicar com a namorada, mulher, amigos, guardadores de carro, catadores de lata e adjacentes.



​
 
Obs.: Bentinho, a página do link que mencionei no outro post não tinha especificamente a questão relacionada, mas achei que aqui era um bom lugar para chamar a atenção ao conteúdo da fonologia que lá contém, além de todo o resto.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Meninos, meninas, aqui vai uma página sobre fonologia do português brasileiro, que acabei de acrescentar aos nossos recursos. (Se voltarem à página inicial verão que fala quase tudo sobre todas as línguas latinas. Achei bom dar essa informação, pois os "senhores" nunca se lembram de dar uma olhadinha lá nos recursos e eu "vivo" acrescentando coisas legais para todos nós).



Desculpe, vanda. Mas essa página tem umas informações bem erradas e super limitadas...
This also occurs with the non-stressed final _a_: it is pronounced [*ɐ*] in EP, but [a] in BP, although shorter than the stressed _a_. For example: _passa_ is pronounced ['pasa] in BP, but ['pas*ɐ*]] in EP 

Corrigindo o ABSURDO:
This also occurs with the non-stressed final _a_: it is pronounced [*ɐ*] in EP AND BP, although shorter than the stressed _a_. For example: _passa_ is pronounced ['pas*ɐ*] . 

Outro:
In EP, the syllable-final _r_ is pronounced [ɹ], as when occurs between vowels: the _r_ in _arma_ is identical to the _r_ in _paro_; the _rr_ and the initial _r_ are pronounced as [x] or as [ɾ].

Corrigindo outro:
In EP, the syllable-final _r_ is pronounced [ɾ], as when occurs between vowels: the _r_ in _arma_ is identical to the _r_ in _paro_; the _rr_ and the initial _r_ are pronounced as [x] or as [r].


----------



## HouseFan

Deixando a polêmica de lado, o primeiro item pode estar correto sim, mas depende da região. 
Talvez ele [o autor] tenha uma influência mais paulistana, quem sabe.


----------



## Alandria

HouseFan said:


> Deixando a polêmica de lado, o primeiro item pode estar correto sim, mas depende da região.
> Talvez ele [o autor] tenha uma influência mais paulistana, quem sabe.



Os paulistas que eu conheci e os paulistanos tratavam a vogal final como fechada no dialeto deles. Eu tenho um amigo foneticista de São Paulo que também se referia ao "a" final como "â" e diz ser essa a pronúncia que prevalesce em São Paulo (talvez no bairro da MOOCA, Bexiga e brás não seja assim). A não redução do "a" final é que é um regionalismo.


----------



## MOC

Alandria, mas olhe que eu sinto o "a" final nessas palavras no Brasil como mais aberto do que em Portugal. Até pode ser que seja mais aberto em alguns sítios e menos noutros, mas eu não consigo imaginar um brasileiro a dizer o "a" final que nós dizemos em Portugal.


----------



## Alandria

Moc, na palavra "casa" fica bem visível essa diferença ['kazɐ]. O som é exatamente igual ao de "kepp*er*" do inglês britânico. Em músicas é que é comum abrir esse "a" no geral, quando cantamos, abrimos essa vogal, pois soa mais eufônico.


----------



## HouseFan

Vou colocar algumas palavras e suas pronúncias. Por favor, modifiquem de acordo com a pronúncia usada na sua região e dêem mais alguns exemplos:

*Palavra *  || * Pronúncia*
Castanha      _Castanhâ_
Passa         _ Pasah
_Casa           _Cazah_
Fogueira  _    Fogueirah _


----------



## Outsider

Em vez de falarmos às cegas, que tal irmos aqui, e dizermos como pronunciamos o "a" átono? 

O mais próximo do meu acho que é o segundo à esquerda de cima para baixo, na linha do meio (central, open-mid).


----------



## Alandria

Segundo o site que Outsider passou, meu "a" final e de praticamente todas as pessoas que eu conheço de todos os lugares que eu fui no Brasil é [*ɜ*].


----------



## HouseFan

O meu fica na linha _fairly-open_. O primeiro à direita (_turned a_). 
O último *A* em castanh*a *se parece com o _turned V_ na linha_ Open-mid_ coluna _Back_.
Bacana esse site. Valeu pela dica Outsider.


----------



## MOC

O meu pelo que me pareceu é o que fica entre o close mid e o open mid, ou então esse do Outsider, o que vem comprovar que o "a" final brasileiro em qualquer região é sempre mais aberto que o nosso. Mesmo o da Alandria que será menos aberto que o do Housefan (a julgar pelo que disseram  ) é mais aberto que o meu ou o do Outsider.


----------



## Outsider

Não, o meu é o mesmo que o da Alandria (não posso escrever IPA).


----------



## MOC

Só há uma coisa que eu acho que não tem a ver com o que eu disse que eu diria que é o facto de me parecer demasiado um "e". O, então, do Outsider e da Alandria só me parece é ser mais aberto, a não ser que seja da entoação que a pessoa que o lê está a dar. Se for esse o caso também é possível que seja esse que eu uso. Só ouvindo mesmo metido numa palavra e não a vogal solta.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Só há uma coisa que eu acho que não tem a ver com o que eu disse que eu diria que é o facto de me parecer demasiado um "e". O, então, do Outsider e da Alandria só me parece é ser mais aberto, a não ser que seja da entoação que a pessoa que o lê está a dar. Se for esse o caso também é possível que seja esse que eu uso. Só ouvindo mesmo metido numa palavra e não a vogal solta.



"um violino stradivadius foi leiloado nest*â *sext*â* feir*â*"
http://media.putfile.com/Alandria-Voice
Minha voz é horrível, mas dá pra ter uma idéia do "a". 


Este é o áudio de Vanda:
"acho a maior graç*â*..."
http://media.putfile.com/texto-de-L-F-Verissimo


----------



## HouseFan

Que nada, tá legal. O áudio é que está meio chiado.
Parece a voz da Fernanda Takai.


----------



## MOC

Ouvindo estas gravações (que até já tinha ouvido ) eu vejo que o som que faço nesses "a" finais é mais ou menos semelhante. Talvez seja só impressão minha. Talvez devido a dar-me ideia que cá em Portugal (em geral) a última sílaba a não ser que seja tónica já vai a "apagar" e aí não. Seja como for não é uma diferença significativa. Eu até enviaria uma frase dita por mim, mas não tenho micro.


----------



## djlaranja

Dom Casmurro said:


> Tampouco eu fiz qualquer ligação entre o "nordestinês" e o galego. Muito menos, sugeri que o primeiro tenha sido influenciado pelo segundo. Apenas conjecturei que (repito) "o som do J, na língua portuguesa, passou por um período de hesitação entre o /J/, tal como o pronunciamos, e o X galego." Acrescento, a título de provocação, que alguns expletivos típicos do Nordeste (oxente, vixi) poderiam ter uma função análoga à de um achado arqueológico. Com esse "achado", poderíamos - e é o que estou fazendo agora - sustentar a tese de que, mesmo fora do espaço europeu, o tal "período de hesitação" existiu.
> 
> Vanda, fui à página que você recomendou. Vi coisas interessantes, mas nada relacionado à questão "J vs. X".


 
Ok, Dom Casmurro!
Quem fez a alusão ao galego (não tenho certeza se exatamente nessa mensagem anterior, ou talvez até em outro tópico, não lembro bem) fui eu! Mas aí emendei com a ressalva de que a referência era por uma idéia momentânea, um _pitaco_, como se diria aqui no nordeste do Brasil, algo assim pouco refletido; apenas uma opinião bem superficial.
Porque não creio que se possa apontar com segurança de onde provêm os gostos e os sotaques, as preferências lingüísticas, quando os contextos de uso tornam-se demasiadamente separados no espaço ou no tempo. Tanto pior quando a separação tem as duas dimensões: espacial e de longa data. Se acrescermos a isto a quantidade de influências outras que puderam atuar, como a linguagem tupi, a africana etc e, mais, a autonomia do povo em moldar a seu gosto a língua falada, aí é que a coisa se complica!
Espero ter-me feito entender 

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Dom Casmurro

djlaranja said:


> Espero ter-me feito entender


Seguramente que sim. E nem precisava desses gentis esclarecimentos. Minha mensagem anterior tinha como alvo a mensagem #25 deste thread, que não é de sua autoria.


----------



## MKolbe

Vanda said:


> Apesar de ser uma daquelas brincadeiras que recebemos por e-mail, encontra-se fundamento para várias coisas que são ditas sobre o baianês neste texto:...


 
Oi Vanda, 

Permita-me uma achega (gostei do termo, Dom Casmurro): As letras Fê, Guê, Ji, Lê, Mê, Nê, Rê e Si não são pronunciadas assim apenas pelos baianos.
Segue texto do *Prof. Pasquale* sobre o assunto, sob título "Diferenças Regionais", no site da Tv Cultura: ( o texto completo aqui)



> .... Trata-se de "Forró do ABC", de Moraes Moreira e Patinhas: _No forró do A nós vamos amar_
> 
> _E no forró do BÊ nós vamos beber_
> _No forró do CÊ nós vamos comer_
> _Me depois É   __E no forró do FÊ  __...no forró do GUÊ..._​
> ... "ABC do Sertão", de Zé Dantas e Luiz Gonzaga. Verifique o trecho abaixo:
> 
> _Lá no meu sertão pra o caboclo lê_
> 
> _tem que aprender novo ABC._
> _O J é JI, o L é LÊ  __o S é SI, mas o R tem nome de RÊ...._​


​Isso não deve ser novidade para você, mas não custa reforçar, até porque, lamentavelmente (pelo menos aqui em Salvador), estamos perdendo esse patrimônio, por conta da "pasteurização" da língua.

Sobre o "arrente", realmente falamos (em Salvador) assim, mas não é a todo instante. Eu diria até que é raro. Depende da situação e do "público". É complexo...
Quanto ao "bora" (engraçado, nunca o vi como "verbo"), temos outras variações, como "(vamos) simbora", "boralá", "rumbora" e "vumbora".

Não conheço ninguém que use "pai" e "mãe" para tratar com a mulher, namorada, amigos etc. 
Creio que é o caso de uma outra "camada" de baianês.
Aqui falamos baianês, sim, com certeza, mas com grandes variações de "profundidade".

Enfim...
Provavelmente não fui muito claro.

Parabéns a todos pelo espaço.

* Infelizmente não posso postar o link pois não tenho 30 posts, por isso fico devendo ao Prof. Pasquale.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo MKolbe, 

Sim, eu sei que o objetivo do e-mail que mencionei era fazer humor e, portanto, conta com um monte de estereótipos, do mesmo jeito quando falam de mineiros de modo geral, sendo que cada região de Minas conta com a sua particularidade. Ou melhor, como qualquer lugar neste Brazilzão. O bom aqui no fórum é que aparece gente de todas as regiões para confirmar e contradizer esses estereótipos que tornam nossa língua tão engraçada e colorida e, com isso, vamos nos enriquecendo e conhecendo mais nosso povo e nossa língua, como já diz o mestre Pasquale.


----------



## MOC

MKolbe said:


> "boralá"




Curioso. Eu uso isso a toda a hora. Só "bora" também. Tanto em incentivo como em interrogação.


----------

